# Summer Job in Portugal



## jblimato (May 14, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am a 19 year old Accounting student from the United States. I just came back from a semester abroad in Salamanca, Spain and absolutely loved it! Ever since I was little, I always loved travelling and always wanted to live abroad. 

This summer I am planning on finding a job/internship in Europe, specifically Portugal, Spain, Italy, Switzerland or France. I would love to find an internship related to business/accounting but I do realize that with the Eurozone crisis, it might not be realistic. 

I was thinking that maybe getting a job teaching English would be a better option? I had a few offers while in Salamanca but they didn't fit well with my class schedule. 

I have office experience as a data analysis assistant at my university, but don't really have experience in teaching except when I went to South Korea on a service trip and taught English in an organization for handicapped children for 10 days.

I have dual citizenship with the United States and Switzerland so visas aren't an issue and I speak fluent English, Spanish and can get by in Italian. 

Does anyone know of any language schools that only hire for the summer and not year-round? Or any other recommendations?

Sorry for the long post and thank you all for the help!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, You may have a chance if you have TEFL or TESOL (a month full time) qualification and some experience and go to a major city. My brother got the TESOL and some experience and used them to pre-arange work in Madrid, Lisbon, Hong Kong and Japan over a 2 year period. It was all badly paid, they don't pay for your travel, but he got to live with and know the locals which few expats manage. Have a look at this (if I'm permitted to put up a link) 

Teaching English in Portugal


----------

